# Frugal Butter-making for Beginners



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

How can a beginner homesteader make butter straight out of a cow in a frugal manner?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

I skim the cream of the top of the jars of milk after theyve been setting a while. The cream will rise to the top and its obvious where the cream separates from the milk. Just skim it off with a spoon and put it in a bowl.

When you have enough, take the bowl out of the fridge and let it get to room temp. Put it in a mason jar [ fill about 1/3 of the way ] and keep shaking it up. When you hear it start to splat from side to side, drain the butter milk, rinse the butter gently in cold water, pressing the buttermilk out. And there you go....butter!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Adirondackian said:


> I skim the cream of the top of the jars of milk after theyve been setting a while. The cream will rise to the top and its obvious where the cream separates from the milk. Just skim it off with a spoon and put it in a bowl.
> 
> When you have enough, take the bowl out of the fridge and let it get to room temp. Put it in a mason jar [ fill about 1/3 of the way ] and keep shaking it up. When you hear it start to splat from side to side, drain the butter milk, rinse the butter gently in cold water, pressing the buttermilk out. And there you go....butter!


How many hours should I set the cream up the top? What measurement is "about 1/3 of the way"?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Jerryberry said:


> How many hours should I set the cream up the top? What measurement is "about 1/3 of the way"?


I put the milk jars in the fridge and the next day the cream is at the top. Im not sure exactly how many hours...24 or less is my guess. 

1/3 of the way meaning fill the mason jar 1/3 of the way with cream. How much depends on the size of your jar. The half gallon jars can fit more than the pint jars.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I make butter from store bought heavy whipping cream I use quart jars add salt . 
Shake like crazy . 
You can make it in a mixer also , nothing to it really


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


use a blender


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Adirondackian said:


> I put the milk jars in the fridge and the next day the cream is at the top. Im not sure exactly how many hours...24 or less is my guess.
> 
> 1/3 of the way meaning fill the mason jar 1/3 of the way with cream. How much depends on the size of your jar. The half gallon jars can fit more than the pint jars.


How many teaspoons or tablespoons or cups is "about 1/3 of the way"?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> How many teaspoons or tablespoons or cups is "about 1/3 of the way"?


Measure your jar from bottom to the shoulder. Take that number and divide by 3. Bingo, 1/3rd of the jar.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Measure your jar from bottom to the shoulder. Take that number and divide by 3. Bingo, 1/3rd of the jar.


I still don't understand your reply.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You measure how tall your jar is. The shoulder is the part that curves toward the smaller mouth of the jar. Put your jar on a table. Put a ruler up against the jar. Measure from the table top to the beginning of the curve. Let's say your jar is 9 inches tall. 1/3rd of the way is 3 inches (9÷3=3). Use a permanent marker to mark 3 inches. Put cream in the jar up to that mark. You now have a jar filled 1/3 of the way with cream.

If you are still confused I can take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> You measure how tall your jar is. The shoulder is the part that curves toward the smaller mouth of the jar. Put your jar on a table. Put a ruler up against the jar. Measure from the table top to the beginning of the curve. Let's say your jar is 9 inches tall. 1/3rd of the way is 3 inches (9÷3=3). Use a permanent marker to mark 3 inches. Put cream in the jar up to that mark. You now have a jar filled 1/3 of the way with cream.
> 
> If you are still confused I can take pictures tomorrow.


Can you take pictures tomorrow please?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes


You have to teach me how to do this in simple details because all I know are teaspoons, tablespoons and cups.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had to show my daughter the same way. She can't figure out 1/3rd or half without having a mind picture. I'll get it in the morning.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I had to show my daughter the same way. She can't figure out 1/3rd or half without having a mind picture. I'll get it in the morning.


Thank you my friend


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Jerryberry said:


> How many teaspoons or tablespoons or cups is "about 1/3 of the way"?


Depends on the size of your jar


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quart jar










Just a bit over 5 inches to the shoulder. 5÷3=1.6 so you would fill the jar just a bit under 2 inches. I used a tissue to show about how full it should be.










It was kind of hard to get the tissue to cooperate so it is sticking up further than it should. It was just to give you an idea. The reason people cannot give you the cups is because the actual cups depends on the size of your jar. It's easier to just plop the cream in the jar than to try to measure out cups, then scrape the cream out of the cup to put it in the jar. Skip the measuring cup and put a ruler against the jar.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Please forgive the popcorn hull under the toaster. I just realized it was there.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Quart jar
> 
> View attachment 109684
> 
> ...


So pour the cream to up to the 2?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A bit under the 2 inch line. A little more or a little less shouldn't be a problem.


----------

